# Embarrassment: I can't stand up on my heelside



## MunkySpunk

Athletic or not, if you've got the gut, your center of mass is too far behind the board for you to get up. All the muscle in the world isn't going to keep you from coming back down, since you tip as a whole single mass. The best advice I could give is to push off with your hands. Maybe do a sliding start? i.e. when I fall and I'm sliding down the hill on my ass, I just dig my heel in and my momentum pulls me back up.

I CAN get up heelside from a sitting stop, but my knees (and everyone's knees) prefer getting up toeside the way you've been doing it, that's the least anatomically stressful method.


----------



## yinlun

I'm a bit skinnier, but what I do is bring the board up close to my body - bending my knees. And I push with my arms and do a sit up at the same time to get myself to rock over the board. and when I'm centered I just extend the knees.


----------



## Guest

DexterMichigan said:


> This is my biggest limitation to improving as a snowboarder and I could use some suggestions. What do I need to do?


i'm intrigued by this comment? this is your _biggest_ limitation?

try kneeling on your living room floor and getting up by pushing up with your hands. pretty easy? try sitting on your butt on the floor and getting up in the direction you're facing. impossible, right?

why should it be any easier on your board? in common with many people, i can't get up on the flat on my heel edge - like you, i fkip over and push myself up with my hands. that said, i'll often address the problem a different way and stop soemwhere - perhaps up a bank on the side of a run - where my board is below my feet making it much easier to get up on my heel edge.

alasdair


----------



## Willy36

Go ride a bike a shit ton. I always used to have trouble with getting up heelside too but since I got to college and ride my bike everywhere it's super easy. :dunno:


----------



## Perpetual3am

Develop your triceps, problem solved.


----------



## DexterMichigan

alasdairm said:


> I can't get up on the flat on my heel edge - like you, i fkip over and push myself up with my hands.
> 
> alasdair


 This is an interesting idea, sort of springing up in one motion. My triceps and abs are pretty strong, but I'd need my arms to be about 1-2 ft longer to actually push as far as I need. I wish there was a little extendo pole I could use  I was trying to get up in my board on flat ground in my house last night. By the time I get my weight over the board, I've already pushed my knees so far forward that I am basically standing on my toe side edge with the heelside pointed straight up. This would work except that when I've tried it on snow the board starts sliding before I can accomplish this.


----------



## alf

It kinda sounds like you're being too "static" about it --- you want to throw into it and take more advantage of momentum. I'm a skinny mofo, but I'd have trouble getting up *slowly* heelside on flat ground -- I think I sort of get my knees hunkered down and then heave forward.


----------



## Flick Montana

If I'm in a position where I can't get up on heelside, I just roll over and get up toeside. It's always easier and more natural and it doesn't make my arms sore at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest

ya i cant do it either.


time to lose weight...


----------



## darkninja

30 to 45 minutes of cardio at least 5 times a week (with a decent diet of course) will help you loose that gut in no time .

But not being able to get up heel-side, although odd to see people have that problem, is not really a big deal as long as you can ride .


----------



## SnowProRick

The rollover might be the simplest way. There is nothing wrong with doing what works. If you are hellbent on figuring it out, we have a few techniques here.

--rick


----------



## Guest

Since you said you do squats relate it to that. When you are sitting down give a little push with your arms and get up into the squat possition and stand up like you were extending a squat. You could also "crab walk" your hand up there (like in the video) instead of doing a push. At home just strap in on a carpet area and practice.


----------



## Guest

SnowProRick said:


> The rollover might be the simplest way. There is nothing wrong with doing what works. If you are hellbent on figuring it out, we have a few techniques here.
> 
> --rick


I like your videos and have watch them before. Just wish the snow tasted as good as peanut-butter when I face plant!

Keep up a great work...


----------



## Willy36

Yeah just thought about it and I think what you might be doing is thinking too much about pushing up and not enough about pushing forward. If you throw your weight forward over the board, then you can use your legs to stand up and not your arms.


----------

